# Does anyone take Energy/Supplements?



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh fuck yeah. I guzzle gallons of that shit on the drive to the hill. I also blood dope, juice, an eat 11,000 calorie breakfast and sleep in a hyperbaric pressure chamber or I can't land shit.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Coffee is my stimulant of choice for getting to the hill. Once I'm there, the Pow is all I need to keep me going. Or beer for those no Pow, groomer only kind of days.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

tylerkat89 said:


> Touched on this in a different thread, but does anybody take some sort of energy drink/stimulant before hitting the slopes? Sometimes I like to take a Nitric Oxide(NO) or pre-worout(PWO), if anyone knows what those are. I was thinking about it, and in the weight room it can be an issue if you become dependent on a PWO. Can this same dependency create issues on the mountain? Does it make it harder to land those certain tricks if you don't have your fix of a stimulant?
> 
> What do you guys take? Why or why not? Pros/Cons?


Pro riders like Brian Fox, Austin Smith, Josh Dirksen, and Scott Wittlake prefer to drink water.










Here's their website:
We Drink Water

Snowboarding is essentially doing ton of squats, wall sits, and some plyometrics all day. Any who think they "need" some type of stimulant beyond a morning coffee to land a trick needs to go see an addiction behavior specialist... possibly Dr.Drew :thumbsup:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I've never had a weakness for soda, and honestly I just think most of those NRG drinks are pretty much soda + ginseng/taurine/whatever the fuck, and I just think they all taste terrible. The really high caffeine ones make me feel like shit too - and I can drink coffee/tea.

I try to approach a long day of riding the same way I do hiking, with proper nutrition and hydration. This provides plenty of proper energy way better than any sugar supplement. Drinks that DO work I think are things like Gatorade, and I really like drinking coconut water (drink in moderation, it can give you the shits bigtime if not) for recovery (a pint of it has the potassium of 2+ bananas).

The caveat to the above is that up to now I'm still doing resort riding, so beers and bowls are interspersed with random regularity.

I would only prep for riding the way you do a workout, if it is going to be short session, then I could see the advantages. For a day on the mountain you need a good meal the night before along with being already hydrated, makes more of a difference than anything you do on the day of.

If I don't have herb I guess I can be cranky, but its hard to be that upset when theres snow to slide on.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

I guess I could have been a little more in depth with this. Pre work outs can also be comprised of completely natural supplementation or foods. I don't want to limit this to just NRG drinks. And btw "anything more than caffine" sounds like an oxymoron in this topic. Caffine is a stimulant, and is therefor included in what this topic is about


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

tylerkat89 said:


> I guess I could have been a little more in depth with this. Pre work outs can also be comprised of completely natural supplementation or foods. I don't want to limit this to just NRG drinks. And btw "anything more than caffine" sounds like an oxymoron in this topic. Caffine is a stimulant, and is therefor included in what this topic is about


It sounded like you were referring to Energy drinks (the other people replying to the post seemed to draw the same conclusions). My point was, if you need a stimulant stronger than a cup of coffee (35 mg of caffeine) then you probably needed more sleep/rest the night before.

That being said... for supplements in general. I do like Sportslegs (helps with lactic acid burn) and Recovery-ease (lessens muscle soreness after workout). Neither of those are stimulants and neither will actually help you ride... they just let you ride longer and not feel so beat up the next day.


----------



## P3 Mammoth (Dec 3, 2011)

whiskey and apple fritters in the morning before riding, then at around 11 I supplement that with some crack and wheaties. 

Seriously though, coffee with a little coffee mixed in.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

lonerider said:


> It sounded like you were referring to Energy drinks (the other people replying to the post seemed to draw the same conclusions). My point was, if you need a stimulant stronger than a cup of coffee (35 mg of caffeine) then you probably needed more sleep/rest the night before.
> 
> That being said... for supplements in general. I do like Sportslegs (helps with lactic acid burn) and Recovery-ease (lessens muscle soreness after workout). Neither of those are stimulants and neither will actually help you ride... they just let you ride longer and not feel so beat up the next day.


I realize that, which is why I said "I could have been more in depth" lol. But what you listed works. Nitric Oxide isn't considered a stimulant, and that is usually my main go to. It gives you energy(both explosive and endurance) and mental focus, and it's considered a supplement because your body actually produces it. I'm looking for things along those lines. But stimulants do count, and I agree, they aren't good for you. I'm aware of how they work, and effect your body since I'm a personal trainer. Just looking to see what the snowboard community does!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Redbull makes me feel weird. I stay away from it.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

tylerkat89 said:


> I realize that, which is why I said "I could have been more in depth" lol. But what you listed works. Nitric Oxide isn't considered a stimulant, and that is usually my main go to. It gives you energy(both explosive and endurance) and mental focus, and it's considered a supplement because your body actually produces it. I'm looking for things along those lines. But stimulants do count, and I agree, they aren't good for you. I'm aware of how they work, and effect your body since I'm a personal trainer. Just looking to see what the snowboard community does!


Cool carry on then.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> Redbull makes me feel weird. I stay away from it.


This and it tastes like medicine I used to gag down as a kid. Robitussin or some shit. 

I like their sports videos :laugh:


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

2 or 3 cups of coffee in the morning. Then, inevitably I have to pull over twice on my way to the mtn to piss.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

sabatoa said:


> Redbull makes me feel weird. I stay away from it.


Red Bull has Niacin in it, I think that's why it makes you feel weird.

I don't really drink any stimulants myself anymore, but the occasional monster tea at work. Biggest thing for me is having snacks when I'm on the slopes. I usually keep a couple clif bars in my jacket to eat every couple hours.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Actually I can't believe I forgot about this, but its because I have slacked the last few weeks, but look forward getting back into it during winter:

Bulletproof Coffee! (3 ingredients)
1. washed process coffee beans (unwashed and organic process coffee beans carry molds and toxins that washing removes)
2. grass fed UNSALTED butter (cafeine and antioxidants in the coffee will bond to this and give you 4-10 hours (seriously) of energy)
3. optional but cheap: MCT oil (this is the oil found in coconut and palm)

This stuff is amazing, if you make enough of it strong enough, it can kick your ass all day!!

Dont be scared of the butter, if you like coffee, be ready for the best cup you've ever had.

I actually signed up on this guys blog or whatever just to get more info on the diet, its basically Paleo 2.0.


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

I mostly drink water on the slopes, but i do take creatine, no7rage (nitric oxide) and aminoboost for working out. I don't take them because im going to the slopes, i take them because its part of my regimen.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Coffee to get to the mountain. Once on there I never get sleepy, and trust me, I normally get sleepy because I don't sleep until 2-3 am every night, and I have to wake up at 5 am to drive to bear on time.

I used to drink energy drinks but stopped once I noticed heart palpitations. I would be sitting at work, and then I would get all hot, start sweating and antsy/nervous.

Then in another forum someone casually mentioned heart palpitations due to energy drinks. So I stopped drinking it, and the palpitations have stopped.

I've fell asleep on long lifts before. Or felt like I wanted to. But once I strap in again I'm never sleepy.


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> Coffee to get to the mountain. Once on there I never get sleepy, and trust me, I normally get sleepy because I don't sleep until 2-3 am every night, and I have to wake up at 5 am to drive to bear on time.
> 
> I used to drink energy drinks but stopped once I noticed heart palpitations. I would be sitting at work, and then I would get all hot, start sweating and antsy/nervous.
> 
> ...


speaking of this, i saw a news story not too long ago of a guy who drank energy drinks like water, he would have like 4 or 5 of them a day. One day his heart started beatin erratically, so he went to the hospital. They couldnt stabalize/return his heartbeat to normal, so they had to stop it, and revive him. That alone should convince anyone that they aren't good for you.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Whoracle said:


> speaking of this, i saw a news story not too long ago of a guy who drank energy drinks like water, he would have like 4 or 5 of them a day. One day his heart started beatin erratically, so he went to the hospital. They couldnt stabalize/return his heartbeat to normal, so they had to stop it, and revive him. That alone should convince anyone that they aren't good for you.


Or at least not drink 4-5 daily haha.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Whoracle said:


> I mostly drink water on the slopes, but i do take creatine, no7rage (nitric oxide) and aminoboost for working out. I don't take them because im going to the slopes, i take them because its part of my regimen.


I'm on my off cycle unfortunately starting today, and had to do chest. Definitely not as fun haha


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Coffee in the morning on the drive to the hill and then a 5 Hour Energy shot at lunch to counteract the effects of the beers


----------



## ChiTownRon (Aug 19, 2012)

Frozen said:


> Oh fuck yeah. I guzzle gallons of that shit on the drive to the hill. I also blood dope, juice, an eat 11,000 calorie breakfast and sleep in a hyperbaric pressure chamber or I can't land shit.



:thumbsup: haha. 


Love drinking coffee. That's my go to morning beverage. Not a big fan of energy drinks, but when I do have them, it's pretty much only Red Bull. Other then that I just try to hydrate a lot with water.


----------



## Crono139 (Jul 7, 2012)

GNC Mega Men Sport pills are good enough for me.

I'll just be pissing Mountain Dew all day.


----------



## blz1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Green + whiskey = protien


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

TorpedoVegas said:


> Coffee in the morning on the drive to the hill and then a 5 Hour Energy shot at lunch to counteract the effects of the beers



Still pushin amongst unsuspecting individuals, eh Torpedo? I had to down an extra strength 5hr on my way to Lethbridge at 5am today. Just like crack. You gotta keep upping the dose.


----------



## Brigius (Jan 22, 2012)

As far as most Pre-Workout supplements go all they will do is make you hyper for a little while, if you aren't used to using them, and then increase the amount of blood that reaches your muscles. This is really only useful if you are going to do strength training. For snowboarding it isn't going to do much more than make you dehydrated. Maybe a bit of whey protein and soy protein after a long day at the mountain to help the muscles rebuild but it wouldn't help to terribly much.
The best thing you could do is eat a healthy meal and drink water before and after. Also I would suggest taking a few moments every once in awhile to stretch out your muscles. This will help get the lactic acid built up in your muscles out and then also keep your muscles from tightening up. I usually find myself doing this on the lift while I am riding. It is kind of awkward at first but you can do some simple stretches while waiting the ride up.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i drink coffee and smoke detriments...


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Brigius said:


> As far as most Pre-Workout supplements go all they will do is make you hyper for a little while, if you aren't used to using them, and then increase the amount of blood that reaches your muscles. This is really only useful if you are going to do strength training. For snowboarding it isn't going to do much more than make you dehydrated. Maybe a bit of whey protein and soy protein after a long day at the mountain to help the muscles rebuild but it wouldn't help to terribly much.
> The best thing you could do is eat a healthy meal and drink water before and after. Also I would suggest taking a few moments every once in awhile to stretch out your muscles. This will help get the lactic acid built up in your muscles out and then also keep your muscles from tightening up. I usually find myself doing this on the lift while I am riding. It is kind of awkward at first but you can do some simple stretches while waiting the ride up.


True but being conscious of staying hydrated helps a lot. And if you take the right PWO you can get an boost in mental focus which is why a lot are banned from sports being considered performance enhancers, so I'd give em more credit than making you just hyper . I think taking protein with some BCAAs would help immensely with recovery and repair. And I'd avoid soy protein. Google the effects it has in the male body. Too much to post about that's appropriate for this thread lol. But its good to see health conscious


----------



## Brigius (Jan 22, 2012)

tylerkat89 said:


> . And I'd avoid soy protein. Google the effects it has in the male body.


Yes, well males aren't the only ones that read these posts.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Brigius said:


> Yes, well males aren't the only ones that read these posts.


True that just thought I would add it


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Coffee and a good breakfast with a chairlift snack around noon works great for me.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Because of some odd loopholes energy drinks are very loosely regulated by the FDA. Stay away, they are poison.


----------



## Bretfred (Feb 26, 2011)

I like to lift so i have taken an assortment of pwo supplements. I dont think i would really like to take any of them before riding. I stay away from the ones that are heavy in stimulants. The can be really bad on your heart. Like Nivek said all the gotta do is put an * next to shit and they can pretty much say what they want. I know one of the pwo had what was called dmaa in it which has been linked to a couple deaths in the military. Not saying there werent other underlying issues. Just do your research and be very wary of what you put in your body. I like to eat fruit before i ride then the adrenaline and beers keep me going.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I just rail a fucking fat ass gator tail of blow that would make Pablo Escobar blush. I do this twice per run.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

Water and beer are my only supplements. One to hydrate , one to relax, a perfect mixture for me.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> I just rail a fucking fat ass gator tail of blow that would make Pablo Escobar blush. I do this twice per run.


I prefer the double caterpillar myself


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Blue meth...only the best


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

I stay away from energy drinks and the like. It's bad stuff. The only thing I take before and during riding is plenty of water and some strategically timed Sport Legs and ibuprofen.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

Caffeine is enough for me. I know its not great to feel you "need" but its part ritual at this point. During the work week I get away with a cup or two in the morning, not one of those all day coffee drinkers. And it has to be good coffee.. I prefer my own and make it with a french press and drink it black. 

I really only drink water or seltzer (outside of beer/wine)... and have gotten much better about hydrating during the activities. Also have some new bars I like.. they are baked, wheat free, lots of fiber and decent amount of protein.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

I completely forgot, I used to take these chews/drinks. I. Sure you guys might have heard of it, but the company is called FRS. They use natural antioxidants as a fuel source. So its basically healthy energy. Pretty good stuff and its heavily endorsed by a lot of huge popular athletes. Can be expensive, but I wait for the many awesome sales they have, like when they have a 50% off and free shipping promotion. They even have a free sampler package, you jusy pay shipping:

http://www.frs.com/


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> I just rail a fucking fat ass gator tail of blow that would make Pablo Escobar blush. I do this twice per run.


A ski hill for the ski hill is what I always say! Nothing like a cocaine induced nosebleed to wake you up in the morning!!! :laugh:

Okay all kidding aside, I keep boxes of granola bars and sport drinks (i.e. no name gatorade) in my truck at all times. Grab a couple of those on the way to the hill, have some trail mix, and occasionally I take beef jerky on the hill with me. IF I stop for lunch it's usually on the mid-mountain lodges where I can just grab a half coffee/half hot chocolate if I'm really cold, or tea if I'm not, and maybe a burger or something for lunch.

I don't want to waste time digesting while on the hill, so fruits are good for breakfast.

No need for caffeine, if your heart isn't beating hard on the runs I'm doing, you're an anomaly. Stimulants make me jittery anyway, I'm better with downers... lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 22, 2012)

I stick to a serious drug regiment to keep my mind limber.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

I think Lance A was a big FRS guy right?

Just saw this today on Monster: Over-Caffeinated: Will The Monster Energy Drink Debacle Prompt Change? - Forbes


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

SnowRock said:


> I think Lance A was a big FRS guy right?
> 
> Just saw this today on Monster: Over-Caffeinated: Will The Monster Energy Drink Debacle Prompt Change? - Forbes


Yeah but I was hoping to avoid his name for obvious reasons haha but another big athlete is Tebow. And a lot of others


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

I like a good blackberry brandy/redbull mixer whilst riding, or at anytime for that matter


----------



## beall (Sep 9, 2011)

Energy drinks usually makes you more alert and that can relate to sleeps. If you get a decent sleep at night say 7-9 hours, the next morning when you hit the mountain with a nutritional breakfast, you will last much longer on the mountain than those that have lack of sleeps and rely on those high caffeine energy drinks.

Plenty of water and you are good to go all day long on the mountain. I heard recently that a kid died of drinking those energy drinks.

Only time I drinks Red Bull was when I am a bit tired droving home from the snow and it takes 2-3 hours. But I would far better off having a power nap say 15-20 minutes and I am totally refreshed and don't need those energy on the trip home.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I try to drink a lot of water the day before riding and then don't drink anything till after I am done riding, usually Gatorade. That way you stay hydrated and don't have to keep stopping to pee. No coffee for me. Just tea.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

beall said:


> Energy drinks usually makes you more alert and that can relate to sleeps. If you get a decent sleep at night say 7-9 hours, the next morning when you hit the mountain with a nutritional breakfast, you will last much longer on the mountain than those that have lack of sleeps and rely on those high caffeine energy drinks.


Not all of us get to or even like to sleep that long. When I lived in Tahoe I would regularly sleep 1-3 hours and get up first thing to ride, down a coffee or Rock Star Coffee Drink and be good to go.

I also just did a Tough Mudder event without sleeping the night before and my group and I finished in the top 5%.  Being able to rally without getting a ton of sleep every single day is part of being a man, and if you're healthy and keep yourself in relatively good shape, it shouldn't be a problem to do so every now and then.


> Plenty of water and you are good to go all day long on the mountain.


This is key. I drink a ton of water every day and I feel so much better overall when I am hydrated.


> I heard recently that a kid died of drinking those energy drinks.


That kid had a multitude of medical disorders, which is why he died. Studies show that energy drinks are no more harmful for healthy people than your average soda pop. With that said, I don't drink them at all anymore because of the corn syrup, preservatives, and all the other junk that's in them. Regular coffee, water, and green tea are the best energy drinks I've found.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Not all of us get to or even like to sleep that long. When I lived in Tahoe I would regularly sleep 1-3 hours and get up first thing to ride, down a coffee or Rock Star Coffee Drink and be good to go.
> 
> I also just did a Tough Mudder event without sleeping the night before and my group and I finished in the top 5%. Being able to rally without getting a ton of sleep every single day is part of being a man, and if you're healthy and keep yourself in relatively good shape, it shouldn't be a problem to do so every now and then.
> 
> ...


I second the sleep thing. In most military training you only get about five or six hours a night. In more advanced training, such as BUDS, Green Beret, or PJs, you only get about three hours a night. And they are pushing the limits of the human body and brain.


----------



## beall (Sep 9, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> I second the sleep thing. In most military training you only get about five or six hours a night. In more advanced training, such as BUDS, Green Beret, or PJs, you only get about three hours a night. And they are pushing the limits of the human body and brain.


Wouldn't you say your alertness depleted completely with 1-2 hours sleeps? I have those nights with sleepless nights and up on the mountain, I would dose off at the lifts, luckily the lift was slow...


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

It for sure does. It takes at least 3 hours of sleep in order to get REM sleep. Which is what is what is the actual sleep that replenishes you. I'm not recommending it, or even saying it isn't gonna effect you, but it is definitely possible to function with that for a while.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> It for sure does. It takes at least 3 hours of sleep in order to get REM sleep. Which is what is what is the actual sleep that replenishes you. I'm not recommending it, or even saying it isn't gonna effect you, but it is definitely possible to function with that for a while.


Agreed, with training. But back to the OP, I think adequate sleep would go a lot further than a lack of sleep made up for by energy drinks.

Especially on those multi day trips, where your body needs to recover, sleep is your friend. I even sometimes take afternoon naps after a hard day of boarding if I'm going again the next day.


----------



## beall (Sep 9, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Agreed, with training. But back to the OP, I think adequate sleep would go a lot further than a lack of sleep made up for by energy drinks.
> 
> Especially on those multi day trips, where your body needs to recover, sleep is your friend. I even sometimes take afternoon naps after a hard day of boarding if I'm going again the next day.


Kids and old people call it granny naps, but we call it afternoon/power naps..:cheeky4:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

TFM said:


> El Gallo Energy
> 
> Just add tequila. It's that easy!
> 
> El Gallo Energy | Agave Infused


While I heartily approve of tequila, this is spam. You've been warned in another thread.


----------

